

Zope3 renamed BlueBream - kaveri
http://pypi.python.org/pypi/bluebream

======
abdulhaq
Blue bream is the same fish as Zope:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abramis_ballerus>

~~~
kaveri
True, but as a marketable name bluebream leaves a lot to be desired...it
doesn't roll off the tongue very well.

And what was with the weird YouTube video with the wedding song ?

A name change is a good idea - there was too much confusion between Zope 3 and
Zope 2 - but they should have spent a little more time on thinking up the new
name.

